# Solved: Computer has a different IP address than the printer



## peligan (May 1, 2005)

I've been trying to connect my printer to my wireless router/modem. The install program is giving me the following error{ The PC and the printer are connected to different networks(192.168.15.0 and 192.168.0.0). They must be connected to the same network. This can happen when you use the manufacturer's default network name (SSID) and another nearby network is using the same name.} I just had the computer built and have been setting it up. How do I know which is the right IP address?

clueless in Tallahasseehttp://b.tsgstatic.com/smilies/confused.gif
Thank for any help
Peligan


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

What type of printer is this (make/model) and what OS are you running on your computer? Is the printer brand-new, or did you purchase it "used"?


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Which ever is the LAN IP Address of your router.. 
If your computer is connected to the router by ethernet then the computer IP is the correct subnet.


----------



## peligan (May 1, 2005)

The printer is a HP C4385 All in one. I'm running Windows7 pro. The computer is connected to the router by ethernet.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> How do I know which is the right IP address?


The device that actually communicates with your router has a correct IP address.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

If your computer has a working connection to the router, your router's IP Address would be the Gateway IP Address shown in Connection Status Details. .

To view network connection status by using Network and Sharing Center
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1.Click the Network icon in the task bar notification area, and then click Open Network and Sharing Center. Network and Sharing Center opens.

2.In Network and Sharing Center, in View your active networks, review the list of networks to locate a network. To the right of the network name, in Connections, click the name of the network connection. For example, if the connection is named Local Area Connection, click Local Area Connection. 

3.The Network Connection Status dialog box opens, and you can review the network status. For additional information, click Details.


----------



## peligan (May 1, 2005)

Ok,
Got the problem fixed. When I installed the new computer and plugged in the Ethernet; I had forgotten it was plugged into a Vonage router and the Vonage router was plugged into the Lnksys modem/wireless router. I rebooted the computer and modem and ran the install program and the printer now workinghttp://b.tsgstatic.com/smilies/smile.gif
Thanks for your assistance,
Peligan
You can get everything in life you want if you will just help enough other people get what they want. Zig Zigler


----------

